# THune des Mittelmeeres



## Greg (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!


Weiß irgendjemand von euch welche Thunfischarten es im Mittelmeer alles gibt?!

Gerade die kleineren interessieren mich.Bonitos u.s.w.


Gibt es eigentlich Mahis/Dolphin ?


cu


----------



## Greg (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

Ganz besonders interessiert mich der hier. Gefangen bei Monaco.


ICh weiß schreckliches Bild.Der war schon was im Kühlschrank und dann noch in der Küchenumgebung   #t


----------



## Fishbuster (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

Das solltest Du aber als Sportfischer wissen!
Es gibt dort folgende Thunarten: Bonitos, Albacore Tuna, Blue Fin Tuna. 
Auch Doraden (Mahi Mahi).
Petri Heil


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*



> Das solltest Du aber als Sportfischer wissen!



puhh... zum Glück bin ich Angler


----------



## BigEarn (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> puhh... zum Glück bin ich Angler


 :m :m :m 

Find ich Quatsch, dass das jeder wissen muss. Bitte einmal um die spontane Auflistung aller Fischarten im Titikaka-See. Solltest Du als Master of the Sportfischer doch wissen, was da rumschwimmt.


----------



## Greg (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*



			
				Fishbuster schrieb:
			
		

> Das solltest Du aber als Sportfischer wissen!
> Es gibt dort folgende Thunarten: Bonitos, Albacore Tuna, Blue Fin Tuna.
> Auch Doraden (Mahi Mahi).
> Petri Heil


 

Danke für die Antwort.  Blue Fin,Bonito hatte ich jetzt schon.

Wie gesagt war ich nur 2 Wochen bis jetzt am Mittelmeer.  Deswegen kenne ich die genaue Fauna noch nicht.  Bei dauerhaft wechselndem Wohnort müsste ich dann aber ganz schön viel kennen #c


----------



## Fishbuster (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

...........dauerhafter wohnortwechsel!?
du bist 16 und schon auf der flucht. mann o mann.
ich hoffe, du sucht die sportfische auf dieser welt.
deshalb schönes PETRI HEIL.


----------



## Chris7 (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

Ich hab mal nen Film über Thunfischfänge im Mittelmeer gesehen. Die haben richtig große Thune gefangen. Wenn ich auch nicht weiß, um welche Gattung es sich handelte... Der Film kam mal als Serie im Ferienprogramm vom ZDF ... "Die rote Zora und ihre Bande"  :m    (Aber dafür bist Du noch zu jung...  :c  ... da kannst Du Dich nicht mehr dran erinnern...)


----------



## Greg (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*



			
				Fishbuster schrieb:
			
		

> ...........dauerhafter wohnortwechsel!?
> du bist 16 und schon auf der flucht. mann o mann.
> ich hoffe, du sucht die sportfische auf dieser welt.
> deshalb schönes PETRI HEIL.


 
Wechselnde Sportfische sind ein netter Begleiteffekt   .






@chris47  das Buch kenne ich die Serie leider nicht.Aber an Tunfische kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern  #c .  Aber in Neuss habe ich auch mal gewohnt.



cu


----------



## Fishbuster (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres u. Süd Spanien/Gibralter*

|supergri 

 Ich fische derzeit auf Thune hier im Süden Spaniens und in dem grossem Einzugsgbiet "Strasse von Gibralter". 
Mein Ausgangpunkt (Häfen) ist Cadiz u. Barbate. (westlich gibralter)
Hier werden z.Zt. nicht wenige Blauflossen Thune von ca. um die 100 KG gefangen. Von den Sportfischern u. den vielen Berufsfischern.
Dies ist wohl eine gute Nachricht.   
In Barbate ist die letzte "grosse" Thunfischverarbeitung von Spanien.
Hier laden alle aus, die in dieser bekannten Gegend auf Thune fischen.
Nun die schlechte Nachricht.  |kopfkrat  
Die Fische sind für den Menschen mit gefährlichen Parasiten befallen. 
Deshalb dürfen/müssen die Sportfischer die Thune ausschliesslich releasen. (Nur die Blauflossen Thune) Mitnehmen ist von der Gesundheitsbehörde Spanien/Andalusien verboten. 
Die spanischen Berufs-Thun-Fischer, auch die vielen grossen Schlitzaugenboote hier vor Ort, dürfen die Fische nur als Fischmehl verarbeiten. (Also kein gutes u. teueres Sushi in u.a. Tokio aus Spanien)
Alles wird streng überwacht. :c 
Dieser Parasit, so heisst es aus der Info der Gesundheitsbehörde, kann in einem menschlichem Magen innerhalb von 24 Std. um 4 cm wachsen!!! |gr: 
Erst die Schweine, dann die Kühe und nun die Blauen Thune (Fische)!? 
Insgesamt war es ein schlechtes Thunjahr 2004 hier vor Ort, so die Profis auf meine Nachfrage. 2003 war dagegen ein Traum.  
Na dann wieder auf bessere Sportfischzeiten. Petri Heil


----------



## Chris7 (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

@Greg:

Doch doch, die Fischer haben in dem Film Thune gefangen und der dickste sollte dem Bürgermeister als Geschenk gemacht werden. Dazu wurde er lebend in einem großen Faß gehalten. Die Bande um Zora hat das Fischchen aber befreit und den Bottisch mit Steinen aufgefüllt und anschließend wieder verschlossen...    War ne lustige Überraschung für die anwesenden Gäste, als das Faß geöffnet wurde.    ... Kann mich noch genau dran erinnern...  #v


----------



## Fishbuster (20. November 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

#h Nach rund zwei Monaten Fischfangzone Gibralter nun zurück auf Fuerteventura. Wir haben in 28 Ausfahrten ausschliesslich auf Blue Fin Tuna gefischt mit schweren Tieftauchwobbler an Downrigger runter auf ca. 30 bis 50 mtr. Wassertiefe mit 5 kn geschleppt. Als Gerät wurde Rute u. Rolle Penn Int. 80 STW mit 1000 mtr. 100 lbs Penn Nylon (ist neues top 45 kg Nylon von Penn deutschland mit nur 0,9 mm, deshalb passen 1000 m auf eine 80er stw u. der angler hat 20%  mehr sicherheit damit) lichtblau verwendet.
Fangergebniss: 32 Thune zwischen 30 u. 50 kg, 26 Thune deutlich über 70 bis 100 kg, 8 Thune weit über 100 kg, ca. 130kg etwa. 5 monster min. von 200 kg so vermuten wir, gingen durch ausschlitzen verloren.
Alle Fische wurden releast/freigelassen, ohne Tag-Marke.
An vielen Tagen hatten wir Regen u. Wind, deshalb konnten wir nicht alle Tage Fischen. Das selbe Problem hatten die vielen Berufsfischer vor Ort.
Insgesamt war "mein" Testfischen dort sehr erfolgreich u. ich werde wiederkommen. Auch die tolle Landschaft im Hinterland hat uns allen sehr gefallen. Pinienwälder, Torros auf den Wiesen u. sehr viele "Klapperstörche". :l 
Ganz besonders auch die Preise fürs Essen u. Trinken. Selten haben wir für ein normales Bier mehr wie 1 Euro bezahlt. In Fuerte zahlen wir dafür ca. 2,5 euro. In den Häfen leider wenig Angebote an Charterboote zum Sportfischen.
Petri Heil


----------



## Karstein (20. November 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

Ok, da Fuerte nicht im Mittelmeer liegt, sollte auch mal was über die Bluefin Tunas von Croatia gesagt werden, denn der DBGFC ( www.bgfc.de ) hat bereits prächtigste Exemplare vor Kroatien gefangen - die Fotos von Fängern und Fängen habe ich am Montag zu sehen bekommen! 

Und für eine Tagescharter zahlt man vergleichsweise weniger als an den Atlantik-Inseln. Klar, dass eine Fanggarantie bei solchen Fischen nicht gegeben ist - das Beste wäre, bei Fangberichten sofort in den Flieger zu steigen und vor Ort zu sein!

Gruß gen Kanaren

Karsten


----------



## HD4ever (20. November 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*



			
				Fishbuster schrieb:
			
		

> #h Nach rund zwei Monaten Fischfangzone Gibralter nun zurück auf Fuerteventura. Wir haben in 28 Ausfahrten ausschliesslich auf Blue Fin Tuna gefischt mit schweren Tieftauchwobbler an Downrigger runter auf ca. 30 bis 50 mtr. Wassertiefe mit 5 kn geschleppt. Als Gerät wurde Rute u. Rolle Penn Int. 80 STW mit 1000 mtr. 100 lbs Penn Nylon (ist neues top 45 kg Nylon von Penn deutschland mit nur 0,9 mm, deshalb passen 1000 m auf eine 80er stw u. der angler hat 20% mehr sicherheit damit) lichtblau verwendet.
> Fangergebniss: 32 Thune zwischen 30 u. 50 kg, 26 Thune deutlich über 70 bis 100 kg, 8 Thune weit über 100 kg, ca. 130kg etwa. 5 monster min. von 200 kg so vermuten wir, gingen durch ausschlitzen verloren.
> Alle Fische wurden releast/freigelassen, ohne Tag-Marke.
> An vielen Tagen hatten wir Regen u. Wind, deshalb konnten wir nicht alle Tage Fischen. Das selbe Problem hatten die vielen Berufsfischer vor Ort.
> ...


 hört sich ja nicht sooooo schlecht an für nen schönen Urlaub, inkl. Muskelkater von den Fängen .... |bla:  :q


----------



## Fishbuster (23. November 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

#6 Karsten Du hast voll ins SCHWARZE getroffen mit dem Tipp, 
      sofort kommen wenn der Fisch da ist und beisst.
Das versuche ich schon lange Zeit den Anglern klar zumachen.
Klar das dies nicht jeder kann, meistens sind es dann Selbstständige die evtl. innerhalb von ein paar Tagen anreisen können.
Ein Restrisiko bleibt aber noch immer. Besonders wenn man nur eine kleine begrenzte Zeit zum Fischen hat, z.B. eine Woche. Das sind nur 5 mögliche Tage fischen. Auch das Wetter-Risiko bleibt. 
Heute Fisch, heisst nicht morgen auch!!!
Das ist eben Fischen. Hier bestimmt die Natur. 
Aber der Zielfisch ist ja meistens zu einer bestimmten Jahreszeit da und wenn man den dann haben möchte, kann man sich mit einer Reise dorthin lange Zeit vorher einstellen und hat Fangspass. Aber ein Hot Spot für Thune wie die Gegend um Gibralter, ist ziemlich Fangsicher wenn die Fische da sind.
Dein Beispiel Adria stimmt nicht so richtig. Es wird relativ wenig gefangen bis auf ein paar Glückstreffer. Die meisten Thune sind auch kl. Thune, aber es gibt ein paar Beifänge wegen das Fischen mit Naturködern-Sardinen.
Aber, wo wird denn noch VIEL gefangen?! Was ist VIEL? :c 
Petri Heil


----------



## drogba (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

wieso schlechtest thunfisch jarh@buster? also mein onkel rief mich vor ca. 2 wochen an und hat mir erzählt das bei uns an der küste alle voll mit bonitos und anderen kleineren thuns bis 20 kg ist.er selber hat an einem tag 37 stück gefangen wovon er die hälfte zurück gesetzt hat weil so viel kann selbst unsere familie nicht essen.ein bekannter von ihm hatte ein koffer ausgelegt auf dorade oder wie die auf deutsch heissen da diese jetzt zum leichen in flacherer wasser kommen und hatte 103 stück gefangen alle so um die 3 kg .angelst du auch mit der schlepp leine @fischbuster oder betreibst du das big game fischen?und wie gross ist dein boot?meins ist 7.50 also ein normales fischer boot.


----------



## Big Fins (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

Irre ich mich oder gibt es noch Yellowfinthuna im Mittelmeer |kopfkrat ?
kann mich an ein Foto aus der Adria erinnern, wo ein Angler einen Yellowfin zeigte.
Es gibt ja auch noch die sog Palometta, die aber denke ich zu den Makrelen gehört, die ja wiederum ein Thungattuung ist, richtig?


----------



## Fishbuster (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

Schlechtes Thunfischjahr deshalb, sagen die Berufsfischer, weil sie insgesamt weniger u. wenig grosse Thune ( Blue Fin Tuna) gefangen haben.
Ich spreche hier von Fische (Blauflossen Thune) um die 200 bis 500 KG die in der Strasse von Gibralter gefangen werden, meistens auf der Atlantikseite.
Es wurde dieses Jahr fast 75 % der Fische nur um die 100-150 Kg gefangen.
Gelbflossen Thune ( Yellow Fin Tuna)  gibt es nicht im Mittelmeer.
Grossaugen Thune (Big Eye Tuna) auch nicht.
Man kann dort Albacore Thune u. Blue Fin Thune fangen. Auch Bonitos.
Ich fische mit einer Schleppangel, auf grosse Fische nennt man das ganze auch Big Game Fishing.
Mit einem Koffer, wie dein Onkel, fische ich nicht. Noch nicht, aber vieleicht ist das ja ein Geheimtipp. Das er Goldmakrelen (Doraden) damit gefangen hat, glaube ich nicht. Wenn dein Onkel im Mittelmeer fischt,  hat er bestimmt nur Dorados gefangen. So nennen sie eine Sorte Zahnbrassen dort.
Petri Heil


----------



## drogba (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

es war ein bekannter meines onkles der mit dem koffer geangelt hat und zwar auf orate.mein onkel fängt hauptsächlich palamiti und die anderen kein plan wie die heissen werden bis etwa 20 kg schwer aber ich weis nur dass wenn ich sie fange ich immer arm schmerzen habe da ich diese nicht mit einer angel fange sonder mit der hand schlepp methode.ist nix gegen dich aber big game ist leider nicht so mein fall .achso ein koffer wenn du es nicht weist ist eine laaaaaaaaange  schnur mit etwa 150 haken und an denen sind als köder meistens fisch fetzen drann um orate meerbrasse zacken barsche etc. zu fangen ich stell dir mal ein paar pics rein wie ich fische.....:m 

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=40750


----------



## drogba (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

ist zwar kein thunfisch aber wusste nicht wohin damit . kann mir jemand sagen wie dieser fisch auf deutsch heist.? http://www.bigfishteam.it/images/Pesca%202001/nuovo-6.jpg


----------



## Karstein (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

Ich habe den Thread und auch Deine Anfrage mal an die wirklichen Spezialisten in´s Big Game-Forum verschoben, drogba - hier werden Sie bestimmt geholfen! 

Na, Sail, Ansgar und alle anderen? Könnt ihr mir Ahnungslosen aus der Klemme helfen und drogbar´s Fisch identifizieren? |rotwerden 

Gruß gen Bad Godesberg (war ich gerade gestern wieder)

Karsten


----------



## Fishbuster (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

:r Mann, mann, mann, der sog. "Koffer" ist ja eine richtige LONGLINE.
Auf den Kanaren ist es streng verboten damit zu fischen. #d 
Wie es auf dem spanischem Festland damit auszieht, kann ich nun nicht sagen. Wahrschein auch innerhalb der gez. Meilenzone verboten. :c 

Ein Fisch von ca. 20 Kg fangen u. sportlich drillen mit der richtigen Rolle/Rute dafür ist schon BIG GAME. Also mal ran, an dem schönen Sport. Nur keine Bange. :g 
Den schönen Fisch da unten auf dem Bild ist ein toller BLUE FISH und ist ähnlich wie der PALOMETA. Wird sehr viel im Delta des Rio Ebro gefangen und fast überall an der spanischen Küste. Ein toller Kämpfer und am leichten Angelgerät einen super Fangenspass.  |supergri Der ist auch lecker zum Essen.
Petri Heil


----------



## Karstein (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

@ Fishbuster: fein, dass Du online bist! Hilf uns doch mal eben weiter, welcher Fisch ist das?

http://www.bigfishteam.it/images/Pesca 2001/nuovo-6.jpg

(ich weiß, ich habe noch viel zu lernen auf dem Big-Game-Sektor  )


----------



## Fishbuster (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

BLUE FISH steht doch schon oben drüber im Text von mir. L a n g s a m    l e s e n.


----------



## drogba (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

ich nagel übrigens in italien udn nicht in spanien weil du immer erzählst wo man die fangen kann.!


----------



## Karstein (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

Dankeschön, Fishbuster.

Wenn Du siehst, dass mein Posting während Deiner Antwort geschrieben wurde, hilft auch kein Langsamlesen - es sei denn, ich hätte hellseherische Fähigkeiten.


----------



## mattes (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

Hallo Karsten!

Der Fisch auf dem Bild könnte aber auch ein Greater Amberjack (Seriola Dummerili) sein , ich bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ich habe in Marc Richards Buch "Big Game Fishing" nachgeschaut und gerade die gegabelte Schwanzflosse ist mir sehr aufgefallen.
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Karstein (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

Hei Mattes,

vielen Dank für Deine Recherche!  #6 

Ich werde morgen zum Berliner Big-Gamer-Treffen mal das Foto an die Wand werfen - mal sehen, ob wir das Fisch-Rätsel lösen können!   

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Fishbuster (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

@ drogba, auch in Italien fängst du diesen schönen  Blue Fisch wie auf dem Bild.
 Ein Blue Fisch ist übrigens nie BLAU wie der Name sagt.
 Hier im Atlantik/Kanaren ist dieser Fisch u.a. grünlich und im Mittelmeer u.a. bräunlich.
Siehe Fangfotos vom Blue Fish des Delta Rio Ebro, bei Valencia Spanien.
 Ich bleibe beim Blue Fish auch deshalb, entgegen der evtl. Zweifel vom Walhalla, wegen der Art des Festhaltens des Fisches wie auf dem Bild zu sehen (die Hand drückt den Schwanz etwas zusammen)
Viel schöne Fänge von dem Fisch für die Zukunft.


----------



## BGFC-Testuser (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

So, das Rätsel ist gelöst, drogba:

bei dem Fisch auf Deinem Foto handelt es sich ganz klar um einen Amberjack!

Viele Grüße

Stefan vom BGFC


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*



			
				BGFC-Testuser schrieb:
			
		

> So, das Rätsel ist gelöst, drogba:
> 
> bei dem Fisch auf Deinem Foto handelt es sich ganz klar um einen Amberjack!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo nach Berlin,

hoffe, daß Ihr ein angenehmes Treffen habt. Leider kann ich nicht teilnehmen.
Wünsche Euch noch viel Spaß


----------



## drogba (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

alles klar danke schön @fischbuster. auf italienisch heissen die übrigens detice (dentischii)


----------



## wave (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: THune des Mittelmeeres*

hi,

folgende tunas gibt es im mittelmeer:
bluefin, albacore, little tunny, atlantic bonito und den kaum bekannten bullet tuna.


----------

